# Bluewater Cruisers



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am interested in a list of blue water cruising boats in the 30 to 38 ft range.
As I understand it, people usually classify
cruiser as either coastal (Hunter, Catalina
or Beneteau) or as blue water (ie Caliber).
So, what are the blue water makes and models?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don''t rule out Morgan 33'' Out Islanders.

But if you are really interested in a Catalina 30 at really good price with lots of equipment on it....email me..I''ll send you a phone number of the owner. The people who have the slip one boat away from me have one for sale. Its older but it surveyed out well and is loaded with electronics and the price is very enticing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info. My list stands as follows so far.

Blue Water 
----------
Alden
Morgan
Pearson
Caliber
Island Packet

Coastal
-------
Hunter
Catalina
Beneteau


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Blue Water:
Tayana 
Tashiba
Baba
Island Packet
Pacific Seacraft
Valiant
Nordic
Passport
Oyster
Morris
Shearwater
Hans Christian 
CT
Contessa
Vancouver
Allied
Fast Passage 39 - or Noah FP39 Millenium
etc.
Pearson ???? 365 - maybe, 40 - for short legs maybe


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think we can add Gozzard to the list.

Where to C&C and Tartan fall?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What about an Islander 36?


----------



## pkrupela (Jan 3, 2001)

Add Cabo Rico to that list also - and Rob Homan - where is that Catalina 30 located, if it''s left coast, I may be interested.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check out a Cascade 36 from Yacht constructors of Portland Oregon. They are comfortable, a joy to sail and built to last.
The have a fin [cast iron]keel and spade rudder. hand laid glass construction. Many new or used boats see 48 Degrees North they often have listing.


----------



## pkrupela (Jan 3, 2001)

C&C and Tartan are not of the bombproof quality as some of the boats listed, such as Pacific Seacraft, Cabo Rico, Tayana, Passport, etc. but are more suited for long-distance cruising than Catalina, Hunter, Beneteau. Some friends are considering the Tartan 3700 as their first choice (they are looking at a number of boats) for cruising mainly in Mexico. They want a boat that is constructed better than a coastal cruiser but don''t want or need a true go-anywhere boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info, I''m still updating
my list. Took a look at a few Cascades
on the web. Nice 36ft, but the 37ft is
not very thrilling.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Be sure to check out John Neal''s list at http://www.mahina.com/cruise.html .

He''s a bit of a Hallberg-Rassy bigot, but has insights on many other boats


----------



## SHIMSHON (Jan 30, 2001)

I would add many of the Cheoy Lee models which are sailing all over the globe. Lots of bight work to maintain though. Easy boats to single hand or for a couple when rigged properly. I have weathered one hurricane and several gales in mine--none the worse for the experience. (the boat that is!)


----------



## wa3yoh (Jul 7, 2000)

How about the Columbias. My C36 was originally advertised as a ''blue water cruiser/racer."


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

*Islander*

What about the Islander Bahama 24? This boat has been sailed around some pretty tough seas in the pacific.

3400lb. Displacement 1700lb. Ballast. That's 2.47 to 1 ballast ratio. 
24' loa, 20.00 LWL 
Full Keel, skeg rudder.

Seems seaworthy to me! And it's proven. (Read Dove)


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I think you can add the C&C Landfall series. Their keel is a little longer and heavier than the racing version, and they have a shorter rig.


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

There is a guy named John down in Texas who frequently sails his Bristol 29.9 in bluewater offshore conditions and loves how well his boat handles them. Others on this site have said that there are better bluewater cruisers in the 30 foot range. Either way, it's a boat to put on the list of 30' bluewater boats to consider.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

See the bluewater boat list sticky at the top of the buying a boat forum.


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

What Cam said!(better than resurrecting an 8 year old thread!)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

oh heavens...hide this from SD , he'll have apolpexy if sees it.....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*THIS THREAD SHOULD BE CLOSED! GO TO THE STICKY THREAD INSTEAD!!

(at the top of this forum!)
*


----------

